# I am Brenna



## Brenna (Sep 13, 2008)

hi
I do not have dpd but my father Mark does. 
He just told me today. 
I did my first picture on this thing. :roll: 
i think I am the only kid on this site.
I dont know if you know that my dad is the crazyest person on earth. :lol: 
Sometimes he flips me on the bed and my sister too.
My sister is named Leah and she is 5 years old and I am 8.
She is funny too and sometimes anoying. :x 
This morning or whatever, I was watching my Dad do cartoons on this site.
I asked if I could draw something too.
i drew a few pictures and my Dad asked if I wanted to join. :shock: 
When I said yes I almost fainted because who knew that a kid could join a grownup website.
I am so excited to meet new GROWN UPS!!!!
I will try to make this great for everyone.:mrgreen:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Brenna!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok so that is the real deal.
It took her about an hour but that is her first post.
I know this is not a kid?s playground and I will be supervising her she just wants to know what I am laughing about all the time.
She reads over my shoulder and has gotten to know some of the people on the site.

I think she thinks it?s cool that I have DPD.

She is an extremely empathetic girl. At school this year there is a Mennonite kid that wears simple long dresses and is always teased. Brenna got upset and asked if we could get her some dresses so that she could stand beside her and show her support.
What a kid!

I repeat that she knows that this is not a toy and not her playground.

She knows that there are sad people and wants to brighten up there day with a couple of drawings if possible.

I hope I have not broken any rules.

I don?t know is it is such a good idea. I am not worried about her we just do not want to show any disrespect.
This is her first drawing. She can't post links yet.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

That is a beautiful drawing Brenna  and you are a beautiful person. 
Mark must be one proud father...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Brenna knows Spirit loves me :mrgreen:

Bless her, did you let her use your adobe photoshop? lol. If she did that on a mouse (not a tablet) i'm very impressed.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Brenna knows Spirit loves me :mrgreen:
> 
> Bless her, did you let her use your adobe photoshop? lol. If she did that on a mouse (not a tablet) i'm very impressed.


Ya its all mouse. What a strange thing to be proud of.

I wish I had photoshop. All I have is this free program that came with the printer.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Hek I dont even know how to post a picture...

I just wanted to say Hi to Brenna too!

I like your Art work!!

You picked out the perfect colors too!!! 

Scott


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Brenna! I like what you wrote and your drawings too! And I think, just like you, that your dad is really cool 8)


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Brenna and Mark!

I didnt like the idea of you only having Paint to work with, so i found this promising painting-tool online, completely free and working under windows!

*tuxpaint.org*

just download and have fun painting! just add "www" before tuxpaint.org lol (the forum still wont allow me to post links, mods if you would fix this or tell me the postcount needed that would be nice).


----------



## Brenna (Sep 13, 2008)

I am happy that people appreciate me here.
But the only problem is I only know 6 people here.
I am trying to keep this a secret from my sister.
I think its better if its just one kid which is me.
Thank you Hazzel, Darren, Scott and Everdream for the messages.
I hope you can get to know me a little more.
I am going to get my Dad to one of my sisters art on the site but I am going to keep it a secret


----------



## Brenna (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link,Izom.
Now I can do better drawings.  
I know 7 people here.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hello brenna


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

PUPPY


----------



## Brenna (Sep 13, 2008)

A PUPPY
This is a puppy that I saw going past my best friends? house. The owner let us pet him. I think his name was Al but I not sure. I also don?t know what kind of dog he was but he was cute for sure. I liked him, that is why I drew him.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats a nice painting! Puppy`s are so cool 8) I have a crazy golden retriever (not a puppy anymore) which name is Bes


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Mark your daughter spells pretty good for an eight year old, and very articulate. My ten year old daughter tells me to stay off this site. She thinks it'll make me worse.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

brenna! you sound great.  
i have a sister that is close to you in age. your paintings are great.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

DpDream said:


> Hey Mark your daughter spells pretty good for an eight year old, and very articulate.


She was smarter than me at 6


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark said:


> DpDream said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mark your daughter spells pretty good for an eight year old, and very articulate.
> ...


"Smarter" than you in which way? I know you're proud of her, although there's no need to put yourself down.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > DpDream said:
> ...


Are you talking about what I call the "dyslexic curse". Thinking you are stupid because you can't spell. I sure had that. Did you?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh ya, when she was 4 she said to Leah ?I?m not affiliated with you.? Because Leah was bugging her.
Also at 4 she wanted to get into bed with my wife and I and she said ?there is no room because of Moms imposing butt.
Both my kids say millions of things that astonish us. I am sure it is the same with all parents.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Mark said:
> ...


It would have been wrong not to have had the curse of doooommmm. Any who, I like dyslexia now... he's my best friend! :mrgreen:

You may embed only 3 quotes within each other. <  Rev this is new and wrong, I like the older crappy forum now...


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

[
Are you talking about what I call the "dyslexic curse". Thinking you are stupid because you can't spell. I sure had that. Did you?[/quote][/quote]

It would have been wrong not to have had the curse of doooommmm. Any who, I like dyslexia now... he's my best friend! :mrgreen:

You may embed only 3 quotes within each other. <  Rev this is new and wrong, I like the older crappy forum now... [/quote]
Ya I wrote a letter to it and thanked it for being there.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

DpDream said:


> Hey Mark your daughter spells pretty good for an eight year old, and very articulate. My ten year old daughter tells me to stay off this site. She thinks it'll make me worse.


Get her to join.
Then Brenna will have someone to send PMs too.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Fire Works


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow! That's so cool!


----------



## Brenna (Sep 13, 2008)

Fireworks

Thankyou Hazel. It is a picture of Canada day in Acton Ontario.
Now I know 5 more people Antisocial, Cloverstone, Rein, DpDream and Peachyderanged.	
I?m having fun o n this! Maybe my mother will finely come onto this site again. I will triple dare her to draw a cartoon.


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Brenna

Greetings from sunny South Africa! (And you draw great pictures)

Kind Regards,

Cyber A


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Brenna!

Great first post.

You are lucky to have a crazy funny Dad!! He makes us laugh too and I love your picture!! Like a princess!!


----------



## recover (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Brenna, Glad to hear from you. Wonderful to know about your 'crazy' daddy too!

You draw great pics.

Take care,


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Hope I'm not raining on your parade, but you're not the ONLY kid on this site  However you may be the only one without DP. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

:? ........


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

*Fishing With My Sister.*


----------



## Brenna (Sep 13, 2008)

Yesterday me, my sister, and my grandfather went fishing on the canoe, but here is what I?m trying to say: have you ever had this thing when you are going fishing and you almost always catch more fish then your brother or sister? Well that is what happens almost all the time to me. This time I wasn?t surprised that I caught 8 fish and my sister caught 2 fish. It was fun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Beautiful picture.I want someone to draw me a happy place so I can look at it and feel happpier.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

lol poor sister  But what was the score of your grandfather? I have equal experience when i fish with my brother, i always caths more :lol:


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Hi Brenna,
I am glad to meet you.
I teach high school students who have problems learning.
I am helping them improve their reading, spelling, and writing skills.
I have one son, who is 16 years old, and loves animals, science, youth activities at our church, and plays football with his hs team.
Write us again.

A friend,
Anla


----------

